# two queries



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Rapido, Other motorhome users are available of course, owners. I have a couple of queries. Due back in UK shortly after several months in a wettish (at times) Europe.
I have an A class 972M. Passenger door electic window now struggling. Have re greased mechanism several times and it improves it for a bit but I think the motor is about on its last legs. Anyone know what make it is and if they are easily available. It looks pretty standard but a Merc dealer viewed it and said it is not a Merc part.

2nd query. Has anyone ever fitted as an ancillary heater a webasco or erbspacher. Its been cold and one thing I dont do is cold. I wildcamp a lot and the truma uses a fair amount of gas if the need is to raise the tempature more than 5 or 6 degrees. It would be handy to have a diesel fuelled heating system to relieve the 'forever' search for LPG especially in Spain.

Thanks.


----------

